# How do you keep rats from going under the bed?



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

What do you use? I've been letting them out on the bed and around their cage. They really want to explore the rest of the room(which is pretty much ratproofed) but the main problem is the bed, I don't want them going under or they'll stay there and I'll have to crawl under there and... If any of you freerange in your room, how do you deal with the bed issue?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

saratherussiandog said:


> What do you use? I've been letting them out on the bed and around their cage. They really want to explore the rest of the room(which is pretty much ratproofed) but the main problem is the bed, I don't want them going under or they'll stay there and I'll have to crawl under there and... If any of you freerange in your room, how do you deal with the bed issue?


My rat comes when I call her, so she has access to the whole house. 

If you can get your rat to come when you call, you won't have to worry about her going under the bed. If you can't get her to come when you call, you can use cardboard or something to close off access to under the bed.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

You could rig up some hardware cloth or chicken wire around the base. I generally block off part of the hallway or use the bathroom so I don't have to worry about that. A couple of my rats I trust to just roam the house because I know they'll come back to check in.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

You can put something like this around your bed to block the rats: http://www.petcratesdirect.com/small-animal-playpen-10015.html

Or, teach them to come when they're called. Rats are really easy to train.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Cardboard! Go into any store and ask them if they have any boxes from supplies. They'll give them to you for free!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

I have my bed usually up against a wall, so if they go under I just wait and usually they come out quickly and are easy to catch that way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Snikida said:


> I have my bed usually up against a wall, so if they go under I just wait and usually they come out quickly and are easy to catch that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, I have a feeling they would stay under there for too long and if I have to go somewhere and I couldn't get them out it would be a mess. How would I put the cardboard so that I could still get under my bed(for stuff), and wouldn't look too ugly(it's fine though because my mom gave up on my room around the time the rats moved in  ) When I first got rats, I used books and folders lined up, those were a pain because they would always fall and then I taped the bedskirt to the floor but I couldn't get anything under the bed and it was always coming undone and I'd have to tape it back to the floor and blah..


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine are pretty good at coming when their called, or just coming up to see me. Although I haven't ever had them out when I had to leave in a hurry. 

Depending on how tall your bed is, and whether it has four posts or long boards for sides, I would think cut up boxes that are taped or propped up should work. It also depends on how many open sides there are. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Just keep it up while the rats are out and put it away when they're done. Just get a piece big enough to wedge in between the bottom of the bed and the floor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Before my brother got back I free ranged in his room and just let them be if they hid. It boosted their trust for me because I let them explore out their own pace. If you let them go under the bed they will come back out. Unless they decide to take a nap

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

